# NI Maschine Mikro Mk3 as a MIDI controller - how good?



## stigc56 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi
I have a NI Maschine Mikro Mk2, but this piece of hardware is not supported by Big Sur. The Mk3 version is, so now I would like to know if anyone can recommend this unit or suggest an alternative?
Thanks!


----------



## darkogav (Oct 19, 2021)

Sorry.. are you asking about an alternative to the MK3 or is it worth upgrading to MK3? I use NI in my setup. I switched to an MK3 after many years using a Mikro. Yes, the MK3 has more features and more buttons and can do more than a Mikro. It also is a larger footprint on the desktop. I like it as it allows me to use the NI software much faster. I dont really use the built in interface. I have never really had any issues with the MK3. It just works.

Not sure about other alternatives as I only use NI hardware and am happy with it.


----------



## veranad (Oct 19, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Sorry.. are you asking about an alternative to the MK3 or is it worth upgrading to MK3? I use NI in my setup. I switched to an MK3 after many years using a Mikro. Yes, the MK3 has more features and more buttons and can do more than a Mikro. It also is a larger footprint on the desktop. I like it as it allows me to use the NI software much faster. I dont really use the built in interface. I have never really had any issues with the MK3. It just works.
> 
> Not sure about other alternatives as I only use NI hardware and am happy with it.


May I make an additional / alternative question? 

Is it possible to use Maschine hardware to control Komplete instruments through NKS/Komplete Kontrol? I am not interested in using the Maschine software (I´d rather sequence inside the DAW) but if I could use the hardware to control my Komplete instruments I could be interested.

Thanks!


----------



## darkogav (Oct 19, 2021)

veranad said:


> May I make an additional / alternative question?
> 
> Is it possible to use Maschine hardware to control Komplete instruments through NKS/Komplete Kontrol? I am not interested in using the Maschine software (I´d rather sequence inside the DAW) but if I could use the hardware to control my Komplete instruments I could be interested.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. You can control other intruments in Komplete collection with Maschine. It is pre-mapped for the play series and other series of instruments including automation.

You can check out some good vids that Jeff Gibbons does.


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 19, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Sorry.. are you asking about an alternative to the MK3 or is it worth upgrading to MK3? I use NI in my setup. I switched to an MK3 after many years using a Mikro. Yes, the MK3 has more features and more buttons and can do more than a Mikro. It also is a larger footprint on the desktop. I like it as it allows me to use the NI software much faster. I dont really use the built in interface. I have never really had any issues with the MK3. It just works.
> 
> Not sure about other alternatives as I only use NI hardware and am happy with it.


I'm basically asking if it's worth upgrading to Mk3. It's quite cheap and I have already created several drumsets templates for the Mk2 that understand is compatible with Mk3. I don't use the Maschine software at all so I can't answer the Q by #veranad


----------



## darkogav (Oct 19, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> I'm basically asking if it's worth upgrading to Mk3. It's quite cheap and I have already created several drumsets templates for the Mk2 that understand is compatible with Mk3. I don't use the Maschine software at all so I can't answer the Q by #veranad


Only you will know if it's worth it. My take on Maschine is, it's a bit of a EDM/Hip Hop tool, but you can do lots of other styles with it. The built in audio interface of the MK3 I never use. So I wonder if I am really getting my moneys worth with it. But I have been using it for so long that I can't be bothered to switch. I am now looking at Softube console one faders and what not.. so I think, if my MK3 would ever die, I might get a Mikro and take the money saved and desktop space saved, and put it towards a different device that I would make use of more.


----------



## veranad (Oct 19, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Yes. You can control other intruments in Komplete collection with Maschine. It is pre-mapped for the play series and other series of instruments including automation.
> 
> You can check out some good vids that Jeff Gibbons does.



Excellent, thanks a lot


----------



## Crowe (Oct 19, 2021)

the Mk3 isn't very different from the Mk2. Which isn't all that different from the Mk1. If you consider one of those to be useful, the other's will be as well.

Insert obligatory curse about how ridiculous it is that generic midi equipment doesn't work on Mac. 'It just works' my ass.


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 19, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Only you will know if it's worth it. My take on Maschine is, it's a bit of a EDM/Hip Hop tool, but you can do lots of other styles with it. The built in audio interface of the MK3 I never use. So I wonder if I am really getting my moneys worth with it. But I have been using it for so long that I can't be bothered to switch.


Well I have never considered the standard Mk3 ONLY the Mikro Mk3. And I only use it as a midi controller together with Superior Drummer and all the other drum packs I have.


----------



## darkogav (Oct 19, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Well I have never considered the standard Mk3 ONLY the Mikro Mk3. And I only use it as a midi controller together with Superior Drummer and all the other drum packs I have.


I misread your post. Sorry, I thought you were looking at a standard MK3. The MK3 has colors which I think the MK3 mikro also has. For me, having the colors match whats in Maschine software helps with work flow a lot. If you are just using Mikro with SD, and in plain midi mode, maybe not that useful. I don't know how a Mikro integrates with SD.

I guess you are just doing this, but in a DAW


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 19, 2021)

Well it integrates really well. You can design the different groups of pads and specify colors for kick, snare .... and with a KM macro it's easy to change set-up when I use BFD or Addictive.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2021)

Are you sure the mk2 doesn’t work with Big Sur using class compliant drivers built into the OS?


----------



## Paulogic (Oct 19, 2021)

I mostly use the Mikro MK3 as a drum controller or keyswitch but not really in Komplete mode
even if I have K12. Just bought a extra small keyb Keyl Ess 49 for faders and Daw control as the
Mikro does not have Daw control (or it does not work anyway). I would have preferred the Mixface
but as delivery is months away, I changed my order and got the KL49 yesterday.
It is not connected yet but I will try today to see.

Mikro MK3, for what I use is it, is a very fine controller and so light I can put it on my lap to
fingerdrum or just have fun.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 20, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> I mostly use the Mikro MK3 as a drum controller or keyswitch but not really in Komplete mode
> even if I have K12. Just bought a extra small keyb Keyl Ess 49 for faders and Daw control as the
> Mikro does not have Daw control (or it does not work anyway). I would have preferred the Mixface
> but as delivery is months away, I changed my order and got the KL49 yesterday.
> ...


Does it work with Konplete Kontrol? Os it it only works with machine software? And midid mode i guess? Thanks.


----------



## Paulogic (Oct 20, 2021)

Of course and it works fine as the KK keyboard do.
Midi mode is where you switch to midi mode and pads and knobs can be assigned a
midi note or a cc number. I user the note mode of the pad for keyswitches... for now that is.
That was a thing I would love to replace with the NI.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 20, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Of course and it works fine as the KK keyboard do.
> Midi mode is where you switch to midi mode and pads and knobs can be assigned a
> midi note or a cc number. I user the note mode of the pad for keyswitches... for now that is.
> That was a thing I would love to replace with the NI.


What you're doing is opening Ni synths like Massive in machine software pluging version right? Because i don't think Micro MK3 works with Komplete Kontrol software. Unless they've changed something? Komplete Kontrol software is different than Machine Software. NI vst/vsti can work in both software.


----------



## Paulogic (Oct 20, 2021)

Correct, that's what I meant. I'm always forgetting the correct name is "Machine" but
as I never use it, I do get confused by the names.


----------



## darkogav (Oct 20, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Correct, that's what I meant. I'm always forgetting the correct name is "Machine" but
> as I never use it, I do get confused by the names.


Well, if you are adding maschine as an insert into the DAW and adding Massive as sound, then you are using Maschine.. you just aren't using all it's other features. But you are using thes scales and chords features e.t.c.


----------



## kevinh (Oct 20, 2021)

This is my experience, I tried Mikro but there were too many submenus and not enough buttons for quick workflow. So I got MK3. Love the screens and can get things going pretty quick in Maschine. I then wanted to use KK. I purchased M32 as it gave me the knobs, was cheap, small footprint, and KK but I missed the screens because I kept forgetting which knob was what when recording what I was playing live. So I moved up to a KK keyboard and love it. I replaced my main controller with the KK keyboard. So I’m super happy with MK3 and KK S controller. I’m a huge NKS fan and anything not officially supported I can find at freelancesoundlabs. I use my M32 with my iPad now and works great.


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 20, 2021)

Well I just ordered a Maschine Mikro mk3, so I followed my - øhøhøhøh - needs!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 20, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Correct, that's what I meant. I'm always forgetting the correct name is "Machine" but
> as I never use it, I do get confused by the names.


I'm assuming the colored keyswitch in kontakt for example are reflected on the pads in Machine? The pads follow the colors of the keys i mean?

I always wished for a small form factor controller for komplete Kontrol(NKS instruments) to control synths and keyswitch without having to change my keaboard. Don't know why NI didn't make one. I guess Machine is the closest thing to that. Thanks.


----------



## kevinh (Oct 20, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> I'm assuming the colored keyswitch in kontakt for example are reflected on the pads in Machine? The pads follow the colors of the keys i mean?
> 
> I always wished for a small form factor controller for komplete Kontrol(NKS instruments) to control synths and keyswitch without having to change my keaboard. Don't know why NI didn't make one. I guess Machine is the closest thing to that. Thanks.


I used to own NI Kore which was their original standalone controller but they then moved to integrated controllers.


----------



## darkogav (Oct 20, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Well I just ordered a Maschine Mikro mk3, so I followed my - øhøhøhøh - needs!!!!


thats great. let us know how you like it.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 20, 2021)

I use maschine mk3 and kk61 mk2 keyboard. Very inspirational, I find, very quick worlflow. My 'writing' daw. I never thought of using an mk3 (mini or maxi) as a standalone midi controller for SD3, though. That IS interesting. Are there any video's on how to set that up? Am not quite the midi-wizard myself, experience has learned me.


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 20, 2021)

StillLife said:


> I use maschine mk3 and kk61 mk2 keyboard. Very inspirational, I find, very quick worlflow. My 'writing' daw. I never thought of using an mk3 (mini or maxi) as a standalone midi controller for SD3, though. That IS interesting. Are there any video's on how to set that up? Am not quite the midi-wizard myself, experience has learned me.


I will make one when I get the unit.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 20, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> I will make one when I get the unit.


Great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Junolab (Feb 24, 2022)

Just as an input for this old thread (was just searching), Maschine MK2 works fine in Big Sur and even Monterey. Perhaps an update fixed something


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 24, 2022)

Junolab said:


> Just as an input for this old thread (was just searching), Maschine MK2 works fine in Big Sur and even Monterey. Perhaps an update fixed something


Yes maybe Maschine MK2, but not Maschine Mikro MK2.


----------



## Junolab (Feb 24, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Yes maybe Maschine MK2, but not Maschine Mikro MK2.


According to NI the Mikro make is supported, but ofc if it won't work, then it's no use


----------

